# Introducing ECSS



## eastcoastskiffshop (Apr 1, 2008)

Introducing East Coast Skiff Shop!

Hi everyone, my name is CJ and I just opened my doors today! We are located in the mecca of flats boat fishing Titusville. We carry the best products @ the best prices! We make Custom Carbon Parts to order, including casting platforms! We stock Coleman Extreme Coolers, Stiffy Push poles and starting May 15 TFO push poles. Need SeaDek we cut it to order! Best prices guaranteed. 

We have a few TSG jack plates in stock!

We are an authorized dealer for Riverhawk, Carolina Skiff Mitzi Skiffs and the new Micro Flats Skiff the Flatstalker!

Call Today! 386-APRIL-FOOLS


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to our site CJ. Your post belongs here in our commercial section. Please read our FAQ and reformat your post accordingly.

Cheers
Captain Jan


----------



## eastcoastskiffshop (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks I'm trying but I'm a bit new at this internet.

CJ


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Where in Titusville are you? Id like to come check yall out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

APRIL FOOLS

Thomas Gordon
690 N Us Highway 1
Oak Hill, FL 32759-9657
(386) 345-1336


That was pretty funny ;D ;D ;D

BTW, will the poster please call tomorrow. I think you left a message on my cell but you didn't leave your number. New Phone and I didn't swap SIM cards. You needed something, right? or were you kidding?


----------



## eastcoastskiffshop (Apr 1, 2008)

captron, I think you have me confused with someone else.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

> captron, I think you have me confused with someone else.


Phone number posted is for Tom Gordon. Course I'm confused


----------



## eastcoastskiffshop (Apr 1, 2008)

Capt Gorton says...
APRIL FOOLS


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. That was some funny stuff. Made my day. [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif]

The truth is out there.


----------



## samdman (Jan 22, 2008)

THE 386-345-1336 IS GORDON BOATWORKS FAX NUMBER.
GORDON BOATWORKS 
690 N. US-1
OAK HILL, FL. 32759
386-345-1338
WWW.GORDONBOATS.COM


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Introducing East Coast Skiff Shop!
> 
> We have a few TSG jack plates in stock!
> 
> Call Today! 386-APRIL-FOOLS


He has more in stock than I do [smiley=1-laugh.gif]

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------

